# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] [SOLVED] How to install MICROSOFT FORMS 2.0 OBJECT LIBRARY

## Denis Petrov

Please help - I do not have MICROSOFT FORMS 2.0 OBJECT LIBRARY in
Tool/References

Excel 2003 with SP1 and O2003PIA installed! Don't know what else to do...

thank you all!!!

----------


## Chip Pearson

Try re-registering Excel with Windows. Close Excel, then go to
the Windows Start menu and choose Run. In that dialog, enter

Excel.exe  /regserver

and press Enter. This will cause Excel to start, re-register all
its default settings, and then quit. Now start Excel normally and
see if the Forms library is listed.


--
Cordially,
Chip Pearson
Microsoft MVP - Excel
Pearson Software Consulting, LLC
www.cpearson.com



"Denis Petrov" <DenisPetrov@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
message
news:50D5BA3C-53C2-41C1-8515-492B96C3A441@microsoft.com...
> Please help - I do not have MICROSOFT FORMS 2.0 OBJECT LIBRARY
> in
> Tool/References
>
> Excel 2003 with SP1 and O2003PIA installed! Don't know what
> else to do...
>
> thank you all!!!

----------


## Denis Petrov

Dear Chip Pearson

thank you very much for your valuable advise. I did follow it but the
MICROSOFT FORMS 2.0 OBJECT LIBRARY is still not there.

What would be the indication that Excel did reregister? I still have list of
recently accessed files in the File Menu...

"Chip Pearson" wrote:

> Try re-registering Excel with Windows. Close Excel, then go to
> the Windows Start menu and choose Run. In that dialog, enter
>
> Excel.exe  /regserver
>
> and press Enter. This will cause Excel to start, re-register all
> its default settings, and then quit. Now start Excel normally and
> see if the Forms library is listed.
>
>
> --
> Cordially,
> Chip Pearson
> Microsoft MVP - Excel
> Pearson Software Consulting, LLC
> www.cpearson.com
>
>
>
> "Denis Petrov" <DenisPetrov@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
> message
> news:50D5BA3C-53C2-41C1-8515-492B96C3A441@microsoft.com...
> > Please help - I do not have MICROSOFT FORMS 2.0 OBJECT LIBRARY
> > in
> > Tool/References
> >
> > Excel 2003 with SP1 and O2003PIA installed! Don't know what
> > else to do...
> >
> > thank you all!!!
>
>
>

----------


## Chip Pearson

You may have to uninstall and reinstall Excel.


"Denis Petrov" <DenisPetrov@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
message
news:79F4FCA6-6D13-4E01-AF32-67802EE6271E@microsoft.com...
> Dear Chip Pearson
>
> thank you very much for your valuable advise. I did follow it
> but the
> MICROSOFT FORMS 2.0 OBJECT LIBRARY is still not there.
>
> What would be the indication that Excel did reregister? I still
> have list of
> recently accessed files in the File Menu...
>
> "Chip Pearson" wrote:
>
>> Try re-registering Excel with Windows. Close Excel, then go to
>> the Windows Start menu and choose Run. In that dialog, enter
>>
>> Excel.exe  /regserver
>>
>> and press Enter. This will cause Excel to start, re-register
>> all
>> its default settings, and then quit. Now start Excel normally
>> and
>> see if the Forms library is listed.
>>
>>
>> --
>> Cordially,
>> Chip Pearson
>> Microsoft MVP - Excel
>> Pearson Software Consulting, LLC
>> www.cpearson.com
>>
>>
>>
>> "Denis Petrov" <DenisPetrov@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote
>> in
>> message
>> news:50D5BA3C-53C2-41C1-8515-492B96C3A441@microsoft.com...
>> > Please help - I do not have MICROSOFT FORMS 2.0 OBJECT
>> > LIBRARY
>> > in
>> > Tool/References
>> >
>> > Excel 2003 with SP1 and O2003PIA installed! Don't know what
>> > else to do...
>> >
>> > thank you all!!!
>>
>>
>>

----------


## sriram170

Dear Petrov

there are 2 ways to do it

1.just insert a form it will automatically pick the refrenece 
2. Click the browse button in reference window and select the following dll C:\Windows\System32\FM20.DLL or you can download this Dll from DLL.com

----------


## ahmed.muzammil

This worked! Thanks man...

----------

